# Reassembling an Argus  C3 rangefinder



## fischer123 (Mar 6, 2012)

<br><br>&nbsp; There must be a trick to this. I removed the rangefinder from my  C3 to clean it. As part of the dis-assembly, it is necessary to remove  the exposure counter on the top of the camera. Unfortunately, the shaft  of the screw that attached the exposure counter into the camera is  spring loaded. A small spring sits around the screw shaft. But the  spring is longer than the shaft, so it is impossible to get any purchase  on the threads when I try to screw it into the body. Does anyone have a  tip on how to get this reattached?<br>
<br>
Thanks!<br>
<br>
jack fischer<br>
san jose, ca


----------



## compur (Mar 6, 2012)

Does this help?
Repairing the Argus C3 by David Gaon


----------



## fischer123 (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't see a solution to my problem, but there's a wealth of great info here. Thanks. I did later find my answer at this site:

Argus C3

jack


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Mar 8, 2012)

It helps to use a small screwdriver or something to push up on the shaft from underneath and inside the open back just behind the film sprockets while screwing in from the top at the same time.


----------



## one90guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the Argus C-3's and some of the lens produce really nice images. And in a pinch can be thrown as a weapon.


----------

